# Morbark Model 5



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I need an operating manual for a Morbark Model 5 wood chipper just bought it and the owner did not have the manual. Thanks:icon_smile:


----------



## jeff967 (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.morbark.com/Home/Used%20Equipment%20Registry.aspxtry this?


----------

